# Awning Led Lights For A Rookie



## thegrindstaffs (Aug 25, 2014)

I've search and searched, but keep coming up empty handed. We bought a 2010 268RL recently and i'm interested in putting in the LED awning lights. The problem is that I don't know really anything about electrical. I read about pulling power from a switch but I don't really know how to do that. Does anyone out there have the same model or similar set up to be able to give me some step by step instructions on how to install this? I don't mind adding a switch or using an existing switch. I would like the under step lights to be able to stay on though, but other than that I'm open to anything. Thank you very much.


----------



## thegrindstaffs (Aug 25, 2014)

Is there anyone out there that can point me in the right direction?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We use LED awning lights but they are not permanent. They make "sliding Hooks" that attach to the awing itself. Very easy to put up and take down. Just plug them in and your set. Camping World or any RV store will carry them. As for the under step light, you can buy a battery operated one that is motion sensitive...









By the way... WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello:
Attached is a post of how I did the awning lights. My suggestion is to purchase them on-line...you will find them a whole lot cheaper. My lights have been used all this season and have worked well. They tend to be too bright when sitting out, we usally use the red color.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=45362&st=0&p=505618&#entry505618
Happy reading!
bbwb


----------



## thegrindstaffs (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies.

John - I had no idea that they made battery powered motion lights, cool idea!


----------

